# Where to print in Edmonton



## D4_billie78 (Feb 1, 2010)

I need to find a pro lab in Edmonton. I have been testing a couple places, but would like to know where other photographers go. Anyone use Technicare that would like to share some info?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2010)

I use Technicare, as does every other Pro photographer that I know here in Edmonton.  Well, actually I know one photography company that uses Don's Photo because they said that Don's calibration matched their album supplier better than Technicare and it was just easier for them.  
But Technicare now has a great selection of albums, most of which are done in-house.  So that's not an issue I'm concerned about.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 1, 2010)

We use Technicare as well, go in and they will give you a tour.


----------



## D4_billie78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Would you be able to give me a little insight as to what they cost? And if they ship?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Their cost for prints is very good, considering the high level of quality & service.  

I would compare their prices to London Drugs, for example.  
(by the way, I think that London Drugs is the best 'drug store photo lab' around here.  A long time pro recommended them and I used them for a while before going to Technicare)

Technicare is obviously more expensive than Wal-mart or Costco....but the quality far above them.  

They do have some in house options that you won't find at cheaper labs.  Metallic printing for example.  Last year they installed a liquid laminating machine, so they can put a hard laminate finish on pretty much any type of print.  This can be a great option because you can frame prints without glass.  

Technicare does ship.  The cost is based on how much you spend with them.  Under $5000 per year, it's $8.50 per shipment (in town, $12.00 out of town).  Up to $10,000 and you get one free shipment per week.  It steps up until $20,000 where you get 4 free shipments per week.

There are some other typical fees based on size, weight and value etc.


----------



## D4_billie78 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help Mike!!! When I post a topic here, really I am just waiting for your response.....hhahahahaha! Thanks!!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2010)

No problem, happy to help.

Don't discount SpeedTrap though, he really knows his stuff.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 13, 2010)

Awww,   shucks,
thanks Mike


----------



## D4_billie78 (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't mean to leave out Speedtrap 
Thank you both &#9829;


----------



## andrrsgg (Jun 3, 2017)

Is McBain Camera any good?


----------

